# Visiting pet stores...



## Thumperina (Sep 18, 2012)

I have 4 young buns that need to find their new owners. I know some people have taken buns to pet storesfor selling. Before I would do such a serious thing, I visited couple of stores that accepted bunnies. After visiting, I don't think I would ever takemy bunniesthere.

The first store already had 7 buns who looked siblings so they said they wouldn't take more bunnies until these are sold. They were in the open pen (no roof), they didn't look very happy, but not too bad. They had some hiding toys. The price was 45 dollars per bun.

Another store had a different picture. They had 3 rabbits, all in small closed compartments (is air flow all right in them?). Two were together and looked like siblings while another rabbit looked very depressed and (morally) abused. The price was 50 bucks for each (to me, the prices are very HIGH!!!). I asked what happens if a rabbitisnot selling for a long time. The guy said that the unhappy lonely rabbit has *only* been there for 2 months. He said that after a long time they reduce prices but not much. There is nothing in his pen - just empty food bowl and some bedding (plus a bitof hay and water, nobody knows how fresh). Iwas almost crying and asked associateto give him food. Not sure if they did.I asked if my bunnies wouldn't sell for some time, would I be able to get them back? no, he said.

What for do Ipost this? To speak out. Why are the prices that crazy high? I understand that they spend money for the maintenance but 50 dollars??? Buns would go much faster if were priced reasonably.All the stores care about is the profit.

What can be done for abused rabbit who has been their for 2 months, except buying him? I already have too many rabbits on my own.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 18, 2012)

It's so hard, but we can't rescue them all. We had 17 all at one time and it was a lot of work and got pretty expensive too. Still can't say no.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 18, 2012)

Honestly, price isn't the problem with those situations at all, it was the care that was given to them. Those rabbits should have been treated better.

And reality is, it is true that all the stores care about is profit. It is a business, they need to make ends meet. Not something I personally agree with, but it's the way things are.

And no, I don't find the prices outrageous. If people need to think about it before getting a bunny and they need to actually spend money, you'll more likely then not weed out potentially bad homes. If people could get a bunny for next to nothing, it's little more then a toy and thus disposable. If they need to spend money, suddenly it's an investment. And people tend to take better care of their investments then disposable, cheap things.

I'm not saying that getting a bunny for next to nothing is going to lead to the rabbit being abused, almost all of ours were "free". Take Flynn for instance, a free bunny that would up costing me $2,000 in vet bills. The cost of the rabbit is nothing compared to care and vet bills. I've spent a good $6,000 in vet bills this past year for all these "free" bunnies.

Personally, I think if people can't afford to spend $50, they shouldn't get a bunny period because they will never spend the money on everything else. But then again, I don't believe in getting them from a shop either, a shelter is the better way to go. Their fees are usually $50+ but they come fixed, vet checked, etc. and save you a fortune in the long run. High turnover is not usually a sign of good rehoming. We've had rabbits for months (Daisy was half a year!) but they only leave our care for the right person.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 18, 2012)

We brought our babies to a pet store, and the buns there looked very happy and well-kept. I know a lot of people have things against pet stores, but sometimes, they aren't ALWAYS bad. You really can't tell if a rabbit is terribly sad, (sometimes you can) but just because the place has a "sad" rabbit doesn't mean they made it that way. I think pet stores are a good option if you can't find homes. Obviously, don't give the buns to a pet store where the cages are filthy and the buns look filthy and crammed, but most pet stores are just fine


----------



## KittyKatMe (Sep 18, 2012)

There is a pet store down the street from me that gets their buns from local breeders. And I know they're not lying, because I got one of my babies from one! I got to see all her facilities, which were all clean and the bunnies were very social and well kept. And the pet store told me that if a bunny didn't work out, to come back and they would return it to the breeder, and that is exactly what the breeder told me. I was in aw when I saw the bunnies in great living conditions and handled daily by the few staff that have worked there for years. Of course, this was a small local pet store, and I have seen terrible things at California Pets. All the bunnies looked sick and people took them out of their GLASS CAGE nonstop. One even got dropped! She was bleeding on her face and the store told me that she was only three weeks old so it was normal. I was so furious! But I tryed to stay calm because, after all, honey is best for the bunny. I told them that this poor baby was sick and if bought would probably die. So they told me to take the bunny to the back, because they did not want to make the others look sick and unsellable! That was my free bunny, and I still have her, nine months later. I had to bottle feed her and take her to the vet a lot, and the only human she will come up to is me. It breaks my heart. I'm glad to hear that you didn't give in to the bad pet stores!


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 18, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I don't shop at pet stores that sell any animals.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 19, 2012)

KAT: Aww... that is very sad and a good reason to not like that pet store!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Lake Condo: As i have mentioned before: (look like 2 posts up, and you'll see one i wrote) i think that when people have 1 bad experience with a pet store, they immediately assume all pet stores are bad. Like Kat said, she doesn't like that 1 pet store. That's good, but we can't make that be against ALL pet stores. Truth be told, most of them are not all that bad. I've gotten a bunny from there and she is the sweetest, funniest thing.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 19, 2012)

Its not always the pet store. Its the ignorance that happens in the pet stores. The big chain ones hire high school kids that are only working because mommy won't put gas in their cars, they don't know anything about small animals, especially rabbits. But if they took a few minutes out of their days and read some of the rabbit books that the store they work in sells to get familiar with the rabbits, then they would know that they're doing it wrong! I for one am against pet stores, I always have been. Since I was a kid. I don't think its right to have animals is glass cages with no food or fresh water. Or the only thing they put in the cage with baby bunnies is pellets and carrots. Who knows if they're the right kind of pellets for the babies and they aren't supposed to have carrots?! I've seen some terrible things in pet stores and its turned me off pet stores as a whole. If you have a pet store that you like and trust, thats great! Because that pet store might be one out of a handful that takes care of the animals that they have. 
The stores might say that they are in it for the animals, but they aren't. They're in it for the money. I mean, remember back to when some of you got your rabbits, you buy the rabbit, the cage, the food, the hay, the water bottles, the bedding, the litter box, the toys, the whatever else you needed. All those people see is $$$$$ when people come in to buy the rabbits. 

Thumperina, if you find a pet store that you feel is rabbit savvy and they're taking care of ALL the animals, not just rabbits. If you feel like its a good fit to take the rabbits that you need to rehome, then take them. Not all of us live in your area, so we don't see what you see, you have to be comfortable taking your buns there. Maybe talk to them and say, if they don't sell in ___ months, then let me know and I want them back.
Hopefully you find them homes before it comes to taking them to a store. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you find them homes. If I were closer, I would take one!


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for your support everybody! 
The abused depressed rabbit isnot getting out of my head, poor thing! IS THERE A WAY TO REPORT ABUSE TO (?) HUMANE SOCIETY or whoever's in charge for abused animals (animal control?) ? Or, there is no abuse as they feed him? 
I asked in one store if they would feed my own pellets if I bring the bunnies ( I feed them SHerwood forest for growers) and they said - probably not. 
As for getting bunnies back if they don't sell - I can hardy imagine such a thing as they would spend money on them for all this time.


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 19, 2012)

*Hyatt101 wrote: *


> Lake Condo: As i have mentioned before: (look like 2 posts up, and you'll see one i wrote) i think that when people have 1 bad experience with a pet store, they immediately assume all pet stores are bad..


101
I do not make that assumption, thank you. But I would not get a pet other than through a rescue group, so why be exposed to what I don't want.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm sorry; wasn't trying to upset you... Thats just my view although i do agree that some pet stores are very bad


----------



## LakeCondo (Sep 20, 2012)

Having pets for sale in pet stores encourages impulse buying of animals the purchaser has no idea how to care for. I'm sure they are the source of nearly all "Easter Bunny" sales. They can be treated oh so well at the store, but then purchasers use clay litter, feed lots of veggies right away, don't keep unneutered rabbits apart & have accidental litters, etc.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 20, 2012)

LakeCondo, you are right.
Today I saw ad from humane society "Don't buy from the store - adopt from us instead". But thinking about poor pets who are ALREADY in pet stores - what is their fault? Both, shelter pet and store pet, need to be rescued. IMHO


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 20, 2012)

The problem with "rescuing" from the store is that now they have money coming in from the sale, so it encourages them to get in new babies that will suffer as well. It really sucks, but it is best to leave them there.

I am very greatful that there are two pet stores in my area that do not sell any live animals. This lets me shop and spoil my kids without feeling my heart break for the poor babies that are most likely from mills and suffering in the store.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that even though they are in the pet store, they still need rescuing, sometimes far more so than rescue rabbits @ adoption places. And if you think about it, a lot of the workers could work anywhere, but they choose to work at the pet store? in some cases, its just because they need a job, whatever. But, in most cases, its because they know and love animals (rabbits). Again, this is just my take on it: I'm curious to see if anyone agrees with me


----------



## kkiddle (Sep 20, 2012)

*Hyatt101 wrote: *


> I think that even though they are in the pet store, they still need rescuing, sometimes far more so than rescue rabbits @ adoption places. And if you think about it, a lot of the workers could work anywhere, but they choose to work at the pet store? in some cases, its just because they need a job, whatever. But, in most cases, its because they know and love animals (rabbits). Again, this is just my take on it: I'm curious to see if anyone agrees with me


 I think you're referring more to privately owned stores? Sometimes, private stores do have the animals' interest in heart. But the key word here is STORE. You can't get past the fact that it's mostly about money. Every time I go to any pet store in my area, the staff is ignorant. It seems like there are more people who just want the job, not who care about animals. 
Maybe in your area that's how it is, but it seems like the consensus here (and most other places) is that pet stores should most likely be avoided. I don't know, it's different for everybody, but I just can't get the word "store" out of my head.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 20, 2012)

today I posted ad about my bunnies at craigslist. A school teacher called - she wanted bunny as a class pet. She said she would take it with her for the weekend. You can probably imagine what I told her (but I was polite of course


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 21, 2012)

What did you tell her?


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 21, 2012)

I told her that bunnie would be pretty unhappy at school


----------



## MiserySmith (Sep 21, 2012)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> The problem with "rescuing" from the store is that now they have money coming in from the sale, so it encourages them to get in new babies that will suffer as well. It really sucks, but it is best to leave them there.
> 
> I am very greatful that there are two pet stores in my area that do not sell any live animals. This lets me shop and spoil my kids without feeling my heart break for the poor babies that are most likely from mills and suffering in the store.


Exactly this. Every time you buy a pet store animal it's just replaced with another, Do you know what a puppy mill is and why you wouldn't want to support one? Pet stores(95%) get their buns from the rabbit equivalent of a puppy mill. Disgustingly dirty tiny wire cages, no vet care, no concern for lives lost or how many kits they make Moms pump out. That is 100% enough reason to not support and buy from pet stores. 
I don't care how 'nice' they seem to be or if the rabbit in the 1x1' box has food and water. That's not where you'd want to get an animal from because it's supporting mills. 
I have bought pet store animals before, and regret supporting them now. Not only because of mills, but because they don't care in the slightest if the animal goes home to someone sick.

I think you should try to find them homes on your own or through a rescue, rather than just putting more money in their pocket.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 28, 2012)

PLEASE tell me if this is a good response to my ad at the craigslist (I am trying to rehome 4 bunnies that are 2 months old)



> I would adopt all of them. I live in[name of rural area]on a farm. I have a goat. 2 dogs. 36 chickens. Guineas an 1 bunny that stays in the yard!


What for do people like this have all the animals? to eat them? 

Mycraigslist ad is here 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/pet/3303493593.html


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 28, 2012)

It looks like the responder would be happy to take all your bunnies and let them loose in the yard with her other bun. Seeing all the outdoor photos you have, it sounds like she intends to do the same. 

My concern (though it may not be yours) is that it is unlikely that they intend to neuter or fix any of them. If not, who knows what will happen when hormones kick in -- especially with so many boys to girls. Not only may fights ensue, but, in all likelihood, lots and lots of new baby bunnies that will then also need homes. Who knows if the new owner will be as concerned as you with then homing all the new babies. 

Of course you could discuss all this with them, but that was a concern that jumped in my mind if I were in your shoes.


----------



## Thumperina (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you, Suzette. It makes sense.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 29, 2012)

i dont think all pet stores are bad. there is a local pet store out here i go to quite often for my pets needs and that is where i got charmmy. the story of charmmy is i saw her she was 1 of 4 buns there all little ones. and she was soooo funny and cute lookig and all she wante to do was sit on my chest, i begged for 2 days to get her as we alreayd had so many pets and my bf was against it and then he said finally fine, if she is there tomorrow you can get her. it was just something about her. something i couldnt let go. we were bonded instantly. i went there first thing in the morning i didnt sleep all night and she was there 5 mins after i got her a lady came in and bought the others she has no kids and a huge house even tried to take charmmy from me by offering to pay double and even trading uns but needless to say it wasnt going to happen. the buns they get come in once every month and they take no more than 4 at a time. theres only 2 in each hutch and they have 2 hutches. they are cleaned 2 times a day and given bottles fresh water 3 times a day and their food is changed 2 times a day and always given plenty of hay and lots of it. i will go in there and sex the buns for them. the people there are nice, though they do lack some bunny knowledge. it is their job to sell the animals and ant them ultimately to go to ood homes. they do have a policy that they will take the animal back but dont give refunds. they will take it and rehome it. 

and then ive been to other pet stores thata re just .... atrocious. and should be shut down for the way the house and treat their animals. the one thing i remember is that a good deal of the buns bought in pet stores are the same buns that end up in shelters. some arent lucky enough to end up in a shelter and instead are ignored or abused by people who have gotten tired of bunny owning. both shelter buns and pet store buns need to be saved.

in the case of charmmy we were meant to be together. we know it too. i know even if that lady bought her instead she would have had a good life, but she probably wouldnt be the same bun she is today. but it wasnt meant to be with her. she was always my bun.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree with Lauren, and you really can't jump to the conclusion that JUST because the responder has several animals, it means he won't treat the rabbits well. Talk to them, ask them about their intentions, it is a little fishy that they would want to take ALL the babies... :confused2::?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 29, 2012)

I did interviews and also went to the potential adopter's house just to look things over. Didn't let too many go as most didn't pass muster and I love all my little furrybutts and wanted to find a great forever home.


----------

